# How much time off work for IUI?



## LemonD (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm a newbie, so Hi.

I'm trying to get my head around the next stage of our TTC journey and as we need to self fund we're considering trying IUI before we opt for IVF.

I'm in a new'ish job and just wondered how much time you have had to take off work for various hospital appointments.

It would be really good to hear from some of you.

Jo x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It depends on what protocol your clinic follow TBH. I had tracking scans every couple of days & then the insem then nothing after that until a +ve pg test. Tracking scans take about 20-30 mins & the insem I had the morning off work but thats it.


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Jo

As Professor Waffle says it will depend on your clinic but I found I had a lot of appointments for IUI, one for a blood test then sometimes I had to go daily for scans or every two days.  My body didn't always do what it should so I seemed to be there lots, much more than now for IVF.  If you can get early appointments you could always go before you start work if poss.  The scans don't take to long though do allow for them running late sometimes.  

Best of luck, Charlie x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Hello
Just wanted to say I only took a half day for the insemination, and that only because I followed it by acupuncture. The Fertility Dept at my hospital opens at 8:30 and if you get there early enough each time to be the first in the queue (i.e. b4 8 o'clock), you can possibly be at work by 10, which is my normal starting time. So you can fit it in around work hours if you are not too far from your hospital and your hospital is not too far from work. Plus it is better to go to work and switch off a bit.
Good luck!


----------

